

Google is doing things the CIA cannot do - wslh
http://english.al-akhbar.com/node/5222

======
bediger4000
Seriously? "Google Ideas Director Involved in ‘Regime Change’" is quite a bit
different than "Google is doing things the CIA cannot do". It's as if you
didn't read the article: Jared Cohen is a loose cannon, he's doing things on
his own that Google did not explicitly approve of. Cohen is going places that
Google is urging him not to go. "Google" per se is not doing things. Jaren
Cohen is doing things. It seems debatable that Cohen does things the CIA
can't. The CIA has a large employee base, Cohen is one person.

A junk article, in short, written from a very paranoiac viewpoint.

------
lifeguard
STRATFOR is evil.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2012/feb/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2012/feb/28/wikileaks-
intelligence-industrial-complex)

